# 1st reflections questions



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

My right front speaker's 1st refection point(can't hang panel there:rolleyesno is at the hallway opening.I have a double blackout curtain covering the hallway to keep light out.With a 4" thick panel at the left sides 1st reflection point will the right side act as an absorber or will the curtains(polyester)cause reflections?

One other question,I have an armoire/dresser against the back wall it's the only place I can put. It sits about 4' directly behind me and stands about an inch above my seated ear height with a width of 39 inches.The face has ornate woodworking mixed with wicker like inlays will that act like a diffuser or should I place a 2" thick panel over the front of it to stop rear reflections?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't worry about the armoir. If you need anything back there, it will be thicker than 2". You're not going to get any diffusion out of it.

The curtain over the hall should be fine.

Bryan


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Drudge said:


> My right front speaker's 1st refection point(can't hang panel there:rolleyesno is at the hallway opening.I have a double blackout curtain covering the hallway to keep light out.With a 4" thick panel at the left sides 1st reflection point will the right side act as an absorber or will the curtains(polyester)cause reflections?


The curtains will reflect only a little but the hallway will absorb more effectively than any panel you might put there. 

Kal


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

So having an absorber on the left side wall and the curtain and hallway on the right should work that's good to know:yay:


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Well with the armoir if I use the mirror trick the positions of the mirror for the front LCR all end up at the face of it.So a 2" panel would not be adequate for rear reflections?I cant tell from the impulse/ETC responses if I'm getting significant reflections from there or not:huh:

Can you help me determine with these graphs if I'm getting rear reflections?I think the center might might be showing a rear reflection I don't know for sure.

Left








Center








Right









L surround








R surround


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

*[b]Re: 1st reflections questions*

Is a 2" panel suitable for a floor reflection?


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Is a 2" panel suitable for a floor reflection?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

My guess would be yes. Depends on what you're trying to deal with. Usually on the floor, it's just a rug or carpet unless you're trying to deal with a corner or behind a seat with bass where you can put a chunk.

Bryan


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

I was told I have a floor reflection on the center channel.All I have is a area rug on the floor when the measurement was taken.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That may well be true but how are you going to walk with a panel on the floor? Did you happen to have a coffee table in front of you when it was taken? That's a lot more common.

Bryan


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

I would put the panel down only when using the system.There is no table or any thing else in between the mic and speaker but it is angled down.

Thanks for the replies bpape


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can swing it that way, then go for it. I'd just want to make sure that's a real issue before I'd go down that road. VERY rarely is a floor reflection a major issue

Bryan


----------

